# Google Maps



## ksalce (Dec 18, 2011)

Ever since I rooted my Google maps isn't showing navigation and local for icons so I can access those apps quickly. Anyone else having this issue? I've tried uninstalling/reinstalling the app with no luck.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

Has nothing to do with root. Google maps integrated navigation apk inside maps.

Follow me: @Bash_Array


----------



## Bindy (Jul 16, 2011)

ksalce said:


> Ever since I rooted my Google maps isn't showing navigation and local for icons so I can access those apps quickly. Anyone else having this issue? I've tried uninstalling/reinstalling the app with no luck.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using RootzWiki mobile app


That would be because Navigation and Local are no longer separate apps. They are all built into Maps, now. :derp:


----------

